

Girl Programs Artificial 'Brain' to Diagnose Breast Cancer - lujz
http://www.livescience.com/21826-girl-programs-artificial-brain-diagnose-breast-cancer.html

======
token78
Hearing about this brought a smile to my face & made my day. News like this
gives you hope for a better tomorrow.

